# Problems with midland 99 Bermuda



## Dirt farmer (Sep 14, 2015)

For the last 2 years I’ve had good Hay off the field. This year the Bermuda grass hasn’t grown good and crab grass has take it over. Then stem maggots got in it. I’ve got a problems out there anybody got any ideas what to do


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Do you have a recent soil test? How's pH and fertility?

Address those first. Then, Prowl H2O is a pre-emergent that should really help with the crabgrass. Pastora is a post emerge herbicide that will help with that as well.

Stem maggots are a growing issue in our part of the world. T85 and Coastcross II are bermuda cultivars that are resistant to them, but I don't think either will survive the winters as far north as you are. Scouting and insecticide application are the recommended attack at this point. They are new enough that pretty much any insecticide will work, for now. I'm sure resistance will follow in a few years. One member that posts here in SC started spraying for them this year in June.


----------



## Dirt farmer (Sep 14, 2015)

I take soil samples every year. PH is a between a 6 and a 6.2 After I cut each time I put out 295lbs of a 20-0-13. 60 units nitrogen and 40 units of potash. And 20 units of sulfur


----------



## Dirt farmer (Sep 14, 2015)

I sprayed pastora about a month and a half ago. I has completely stopped it now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dirt farmer said:


> I sprayed pastora about a month and a half ago. I has completely stopped it now.


What has completely stopped?


----------



## Dirt farmer (Sep 14, 2015)

The Bermuda has quit growing


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dirt farmer said:


> The Bermuda has quit growing


Probably stunted from the Pastora. Did you put one ounce per acre?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dirt farmer said:


> The Bermuda has quit growing


It's time for Bermuda to quit.....what is the temp at night? In the future dirt farmer, use Pastora (really all herbicides) in the spring, on some occasions you may have to wait until late June (ie. sand burr) for the emergence. As Reede eluded to, your best bet for that crabgrass is prowl H2O, it's preemergent so it needs to be applied around late April early May here depending on soil temps.....haven't had any luck with Pastora on crabgrass. With Pastora, make sure to use 1.5 oz pa follow up about 2 weeks later with 1oz pa.....no more for the season. 
You really don't want to do anything to stunt the grass before going into dormancy, preferably would like to have as much root growth as possible and leave a good thatch for protection, for those reasons, herbicide applications should be made late spring/early summer. Hth


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If that crabgrass infestation is bad, you could use a post emergent like cadre, impose, panoramic to control crabgrass....just be ready for a hammer down on the Bermuda, it will cut production significantly after you apply it for the first growing period....perhaps as much as 50% or more. But the field will be very clean and will recover with copious amounts of NPK 
In the overall scheme of things, the marketability of the remaining cuts will be much better in the future, another pest that it will get is nutsedge and nut grass, if you have problems with either of these. Very good herbicides, just be ready for the damage....it'll recover


----------

